# 7000 Vegas Drivers?



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I just read a Las Vegas Review-Journal article (No link here, SEARCH : uber news las Vegas and you'll find it) which states that UBER has applied for a business license in Vegas which would permit 7000 drivers to operate there. Really? 7000?

What a crock. How on earth do they think anyone can operate efficiently with 6999 other drivers competing in that market? Given it's size, Vegas has a lot of business, but that many drivers is complete nonsense. 

UBER flooding is the modus operandi for these people. I've dropped out (for a variety of reasons) but oversaturating is probably the biggest reason. UBER ON dummies!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

The Commission is going to let Uber slide w/o FBI background checks & drug test, all b/c those conditions will cause ppl to not sign up.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> The Commission is going to let Uber slide w/o FBI background checks & drug test, all b/c those conditions will cause ppl to not sign up.


I suppose that means no physical as well. Terrific. Thousands of retirement age drivers who cannot pass a DOT exam competing in the same market with people who can. Way to go Vegas. That's leadership! That's safeguarding the public interest!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep! No DOT physical, either.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's the fix. States Rights nut-jobs get ready to scream and throw tantrums.

Federal Regulations that apply to any roadway within the US.

For hire vehicles of any description and the drivers of for hire vehicles shall be subject to:

FBI background checks.
DOT physicals and DOT operating rules.
Drug Screen.
Commercial Liability Insurance.
Compliance with all state and local regulations.

The FAA and NTSB/DOT ensure that airlines and trucking companies don't get away with skirting the rules wherever they operate, why should for hire passengers transportation be allowed local jurisdiction and rulemaking?

Localities are incapable of controlling the industry. That's pretty clear. 

Illegitimate companies like UBER and all the other "gypsy" operators probably account for more than a third of all for hire transportation in the US. Who knows. But it is a very large percentage.

Federal law is required or the industry will completely cannibalize itself out of existence.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

stuber said:


> I just read a Las Vegas Review-Journal article (No link here, SEARCH : uber news las Vegas and you'll find it) which states that UBER has applied for a business license in Vegas which would permit 7000 drivers to operate there. Really? 7000?
> 
> What a crock. How on earth do they think anyone can operate efficiently with 6999 other drivers competing in that market? Given it's size, Vegas has a lot of business, but that many drivers is complete nonsense.
> 
> UBER flooding is the modus operandi for these people. I've dropped out (for a variety of reasons) but oversaturating is probably the biggest reason. UBER ON dummies!


That s how those son of the b*ch do in every market.
They bribe to silence the officials so they can victimize
The drivers . You have 6 people going to the airport beside that you have 6000 drivers waiting for ping!!!what a scam .


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

stuber said:


> FBI background checks.
> DOT physicals and DOT operating rules.
> Drug Screen.
> Commercial Liability Insurance.
> Compliance with all state and local regulations.





stuber said:


> Federal law is required or the industry will completely cannibalize itself out of existence.


As of now any person who holds the Houston TNC permit has had their fingerprints sent to the FBI for a background check, a DOT physical including drug test, and carries commercial liability insurance provided by Raiser, LLC.

"Compliance with all state and local regulations." Is something I will look into, mainly state.

Stuber, Where can I access the regulations you quoted?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Most recently, it seems to me that by allowing Uber and other TNC companies to get around these regulations is allowing these companies to profit greatly at the expense of the drivers. Rideshare companies sell TNC driving as a "good" option to make money but given the current low rates as well as the lack of any labor law protections and the insurance risk, drivers are actually being exploited and assuming a great deal of the costs and risks that would normally be borne by a company (which is one of the main reasons Uber's valuation is so high). Not having to cover all these costs and comply with regulations, also allows Uber to charge low fares and undercut the competition. If the government thinks it's a good thing for consumers to have cheap transportation, they should provide it. Not the People. 

Perhaps TNC driving was a much better financial option when these companies first started and the rates where much higher. However, not anymore. Even worse, drivers often become too consumed with driving (especially now since it takes more hours driving to make the same or less money than in the past), too dependent on Uber earnings and thus, don't focus on looking for better, long term, sustainable work and/or careers.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Slightly misleading...the Uber application is for the State of Nevada, not just Las Vegas. Granted, a large percentage of drivers may be in Vegas, but you also have to consider Reno, Tahoe, etc. Also, if you read the actual regulations (which still have to gain final approval on September 11) that number is for a maximum cumulative total of drivers over the first 24 months. So, 7,000 maximum also accounts for driver turn-over during the first 2 years statewide.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

GrandpaD said:


> Slightly misleading...the Uber application is for the State of Nevada, not just Las Vegas. Granted, a large percentage of drivers may be in Vegas, but you also have to consider Reno, Tahoe, etc. Also, if you read the actual regulations (which still have to gain final approval on September 11) that number is for a maximum cumulative total of drivers over the first 24 months. So, 7,000 maximum also accounts for driver turn-over during the first 2 years statewide.


Good point.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> As of now any person who holds the Houston TNC permit has had their fingerprints sent to the FBI for a background check, a DOT physical including drug test, and carries commercial liability insurance provided by Raiser, LLC.
> 
> "Compliance with all state and local regulations." Is something I will look into, mainly state.
> 
> Stuber, Where can I access the regulations you quoted?


I wasn't quoting statues. Just saying that is how it SHOULD be. Fat chance.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

stuber said:


> Good point.


...the expected churn of 7000 drivers during a 2 year period is illuminating. Tells you everything you need to know about UBER.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber could care less if it floods the market.

In fact, that's the plan.
Uber would be thrilled if a crappy ping 20 minutes outside Oshkosh could be serviced in 3 minutes or less.
Uber doesn't care if you make a profit, only that THEY do.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Again UBER NORTH STAR,

I WASN'T QUOTING REGULATION. THERE IS NO FEDERAL REGULATION.

Just saying how it should be. The feds should have oversight in this business, because the localities cannot seem to handle it.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello, stuber!

Why are you repeating yourself? Too busy typing to see my second post was deleted within minutes of me posting it?


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

stuber said:


> I suppose that means no physical as well. Terrific. Thousands of retirement age drivers who cannot pass a DOT exam competing in the same market with people who can. Way to go Vegas. That's leadership! That's safeguarding the public interest!


It is worth considering that many of the drivers will be part time and quite a few will be CDL drivers. Many here in Vegas work 4 10 hour days. That leaves two days a week to work and stay legal. All CDL holders have an up to date medical card. I have a CDL but am exempt from hours of service as I work in the safety department as a field supervisor. There will not be 7000 drivers at a time. So much of the valley goes unserved by cabs now, demand will far exceed supply most of the time.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> Slightly misleading...the Uber application is for the State of Nevada, not just Las Vegas. Granted, a large percentage of drivers may be in Vegas, but you also have to consider Reno, Tahoe, etc. Also, if you read the actual regulations (which still have to gain final approval on September 11) that number is for a maximum cumulative total of drivers over the first 24 months. So, 7,000 maximum also accounts for driver turn-over during the first 2 years statewide.


Driver turn over is high in any transportation business. Where I work we start at 15.00 an hour, lots of OT, bonuses, and a Teamster benefits plan. Yet we still turn over a high percentage of our drivers.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> It is worth considering that many of the drivers will be part time and quite a few will be CDL drivers. Many here in Vegas work 4 10 hour days. That leaves two days a week to work and stay legal. All CDL holders have an up to date medical card. I have a CDL but am exempt from hours of service as I work in the safety department as a field supervisor. There will not be 7000 drivers at a time. So much of the valley goes unserved by cabs now, demand will far exceed supply most of the time.


Good information. Thanks. Your point speaks volumes about the general trend that UBER is actively promoting. That is, a shift away from full time work.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

mrlasvegas said:


> It is worth considering that many of the drivers will be part time and quite a few will be CDL drivers. Many here in Vegas work 4 10 hour days. That leaves two days a week to work and stay legal. All CDL holders have an up to date medical card. I have a CDL but am exempt from hours of service as I work in the safety department as a field supervisor. There will not be 7000 drivers at a time. So much of the valley goes unserved by cabs now, demand will far exceed supply most of the time.


Exactly what I was going to state 7k max drivers not 7k 24/7, most drivers are part time and the ones that aren't will split the day. There are what 2k cabs in Vegas alone going 24/7?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

limepro said:


> Exactly what I was going to state 7k max drivers not 7k 24/7, most drivers are part time and the ones that aren't will split the day. There are what 2k cabs in Vegas alone going 24/7?


Hard to imagine that 2k full time cabs plus another 1k full time sedans (I'm guessing) plus the shuttle vans and bus companies are not enough to adequately service the city. To these full time services add in the existing part time service providers. Who knows how many they are? At any given time during any given day, there's probably already 5k " for hire" cars operating.

Somehow I don't think this addition of UBER is really about fulfilling an unmet need. Vegas just wants to " keep up" with the Jones' . Meanwhile, Vegas has failed to notice that the Jones' are driving off a cliff.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> It is worth considering that many of the drivers will be part time and quite a few will be CDL drivers. Many here in Vegas work 4 10 hour days. That leaves two days a week to work and stay legal. All CDL holders have an up to date medical card. I have a CDL but am exempt from hours of service as I work in the safety department as a field supervisor. There will not be 7000 drivers at a time. So much of the valley goes unserved by cabs now, demand will far exceed supply most of the time.


You're probably right about demand exceeding supply. But as a driver, that's exactly what I want. UBER should want the same thing (you'd think.), but obviously, they don't.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

stuber said:


> Hard to imagine that 2k full time cabs plus another 1k full time sedans (I'm guessing) plus the shuttle vans and bus companies are not enough to adequately service the city. To these full time services add in the existing part time service providers. Who knows how many they are? At any given time during any given day, there's probably already 5k " for hire" cars operating.
> 
> Somehow I don't think this addition of UBER is really about fulfilling an unmet need. Vegas just wants to " keep up" with the Jones' . Meanwhile, Vegas has failed to notice that the Jones' are driving off a cliff.


Except those services stay within high traffic areas like the strip. Go on the strip and it is lined with taxis, go to housing areas and you are hard pressed to get one even ordering one will take upwards of an hour to get there.

The beauty of Uber is the on-demand style and the proximity of drivers and even in an area with a high supply of taxis many would still rather take an Uber. Here on the beach there are taxis everywhere but you won't go 5 minutes without an Uber request and there are a ton of both there. I see taxis getting hails all of the time as well, it is just different consumers.

I see Uber taking some away from taxis but not as much as some would like to believe. The person taking an Uber is more likely to drive them self if the service weren't available as most trips are out to dinner or to work. Occasionally I get the person who used to take taxis but has since switched but that is 1/50 pax.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Again, just for clarification, the 7K drivers is for the entire state, not just Las Vegas. And, that is a cumulative total of all drivers they've approved over 2 years.

I agree with the assumption most Uber business will be suburban (locals) oriented. As I local, I avoid the Strip any way I can. But locals occasionally see a show, shop at the Strip malls, etc. I can see them opting to use Uber/Lyft in lieu of fighting the traffic. Of course, locals also will use them for airport runs (TNCs were approved for airport runs recently)...probably cheaper than parking. 

I just can't see Uber "partners" making a lot of money working the Strip. As was said, there are lines of cabs at every hotel front door. Thus, the immediacy of TNCs pretty much thrown out. Where they might make it is during major conventions and big events at the various event halls. 

It'll be interesting, after maybe a year, to see how it all pans out.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Here is the link to Uber + 7,000 drivers.

*http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/its-official-uber-lyft-file-applications-nevada*

One of the state's TNC offices is in Las Vegas, where Lyft delivered its application. Uber delivered its application to a TNC office in Reno. The application for 7,000 drivers is for the whole state of Nevada, not just Las Vegas.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I thought I said that a couple of times, lol.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

You probably did, GrandpaD. The posters keep holding onto the title of the thread.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Micmac said:


> You have 6 people going to the airport beside that you have 6000 drivers waiting for ping!!!what a scam .


That's not how Uber works... look at NYC: 13,000 Uber drivers but only 15% of them are 'active' during rush hour. The typical Uber driver only drives a few hours/wk. A Taxi cab is in service 168 hours/wk. An Uber driver & car is only in service around 20 hours a week. It would take 8.4 Uber drivers to cover the same amount of time on as 1 taxi medallion.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

stuber said:


> Good information. Thanks. Your point speaks volumes about the general trend that UBER is actively promoting. That is, a shift away from full time work.


It is a general trend I have never seen in my 20 years of transportation and probably never will. Too hard to keep drivers at any wage and benefits package. Every company tends to operate short handed. And the shortage is only predicted to increase. Las Vegas has significant labor shortages in many areas, especially higher paying union jobs. Transportation just adds to the pile.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

stuber said:


> You're probably right about demand exceeding supply. But as a driver, that's exactly what I want. UBER should want the same thing (you'd think.), but obviously, they don't.


???
Uber isn't interested in profitability right now. Like any start-up, they are interested only in growth. They have determined that growth is achieved most quickly and efficiently by reducing pax wait times (which creates a better pax experience)... and the way to do that is by on-boarding as many drivers as possible. We can only hope that once they established a market fully and become the defacto choice of the majority of riders (and crushed any competition along the way) that fares will rise to at least cover driver's costs!


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ???
> Uber isn't interested in profitability right now. Like any start-up, they are interested only in growth. They have determined that growth is achieved most quickly and efficiently by reducing pax wait times (which creates a better pax experience)... and the way to do that is by on-boarding as many drivers as possible. We can only hope that once they established a market fully and become the defacto choice of the majority of riders (and crushed any competition along the way) that fares will rise to at least cover driver's costs!


Unfortunately, I've yet to see a city in which Uber _raised_ their rates, even in towns where Lyft shut down.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> Unfortunately, I've yet to see a city in which Uber _raised_ their rates, even in towns where Lyft shut down.


They raised them here (Cleveland) about two months ago. (after cutting them in Jan)


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

stuber said:


> Here's the fix. States Rights nut-jobs get ready to scream and throw tantrums.


States rights people usually only care when it is about their issues!


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> They raised them here (Cleveland) about two months ago. (after cutting them in Jan)


Probably more the exception than the rule, from what I've garnered from these forums. Did they raise them back to the original rates?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> The application for 7,000 drivers is for the whole state of Nevada, not just Las Vegas.


LOL!
1 in Tahoe and 6,999 in Vegas.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> Probably more the exception than the rule, from what I've garnered from these forums. Did they raise them back to the original rates?


X went back up about half way...
and they introduced SELECT, which pays more than twice what X pays.

I actually think it's not going to be the exception, but is in fact the 'rule'.
(just my opinion)
Uber is a data driven company. They makes decisions based on numbers.
I don't think it was a coincidence that the rates went up here (and some other cities) when the supply/demand level hit their target AND Uber had decimated Lyft in the market.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ???
> Uber isn't interested in profitability right now. Like any start-up, they are interested only in growth. They have determined that growth is achieved most quickly and efficiently by reducing pax wait times (which creates a better pax experience)... and the way to do that is by on-boarding as many drivers as possible. We can only hope that once they established a market fully and become the defacto choice of the majority of riders (and crushed any competition along the way) that fares will rise to at least cover driver's costs!


The number of drivers is the one thing I would never worry about as an Uber driver in Las Vegas. The taxi industry ignores the majority of the valley. So not having to con a friend into taking them to the airport will bring about a steady stream of local business. Not to mention hopefully reducing our massive drunk driving problem by offering transportation that actually shows up. Vegas as well is its own filtration system. Some will make it, many will not. That is the way of Vegas transportation.


----------

